# Updated CSNJC



## mormodes (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally have the August awards from the California Sierra Nevada JC online. A nice and deserved AQ to Den. cuthbertsonii

http://www.csnjc.org


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I read in the descriptions that the plants exhibited average one bloom per growth. Congrats to the grower on the AQ.


----------

